# 03D and studio manager



## RFeren (Sep 27, 2009)

It's my understanding that Yamaha's studio manager software probably won't work with the O3D console... or will it, if there is a library available for it? Is there any other way to bulk dump the settings so they can be later transferred to another O3D?

I know it's a very old board, but I'm working on a low-budget production this fall and one has been provided to the production (which is preferable to using the venue's analog board). Then in the spring it will be remounted and they've lined up another O3D because this one won't be available then, and I'd love to be able to save and transfer my scene presets, effect patches etc.

Or will I have to bite the bullet and just write everything down?


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 27, 2009)

See page 164 of the manual. You can back up the console via a MIDI dump. This is the only way to do it.


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 27, 2009)

Ya the 03D predates the studio manager compatible desks. The only way to do make it happen is via MIDI dump.

~Dave


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 28, 2009)

Technically this is not correct, If you can find a copy of
a product called O3d visualizer, then via the serial connection on the O3d you can manage and save and restore. They made a versioin for the 03d and also the 02r Studio Manager sort of came out of this idea 

Visualizer 03D - MIDI Classics

there is a demo here and the documentation

http://www.c-mexx.com/english/5-downloads.htm

BTW if you have an old serial mouse, you can use it to access the 03d screens instead of the wheel

Sharyn


----------



## RFeren (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I'll probably end up just noting the settings on paper, it won't be too onerous (I hope), just wanted to find out if a shortcut was available. 

Thanks for pointing out the visualizer software, Sharyn. Unfortunately for me, it seems to be windows-only so wouldn't work in my case.


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 29, 2009)

if you have access to midi better to use that, getting down all the eq settings and dynamics and effects can be a pain. If it is just the levels and routing that is one thing.

Sharyn


----------

